# sushi on BOWDOWN YES!!!!



## Rustbucketgrl

Hi My name is Sheri,
I am new here, This all started as a joke between Bowdown and my boyfriend Turbo5upra, and now I am hooked! I mean sure my car is a piece of crap Nissan Sentra and I am planning on getting a toy car, but hey when there is a bet that involves someone else treating me to some yummy sushi I have to take this thing to the top!!! and its not bad having a sterio in your car that sounds good.  So I look forward to seeing new sites, meeting new people and making Bowdown, BOW DOWN to the SENTRA  I will keep everyone posted on the transformation and the results.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Welcome!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Now go represent in my thread titled "Where are the ladies"!


----------



## turbo5upra

Hola, if you need a hand lmk! Bowdown and I do it in the garage often.


----------



## chefhow

So Sheri, what is the bet?


----------



## BowDown

We had a bet that she couldn't pull down an 80% score in whichever organization she wanted. But then Brian discovered that no one in 'stock' has pulled that down.. so I went down to a 75... still lost. Figured I would be a nice guy and let that one go... but now the bet is that if there is 10 or more at finals she needs at least 3rd to win the bet... otherwise if there is more than 4, but less than 10 she needs first.


----------



## turbo5upra

hell... I'll buy ya lunch for the 64 lol.... what do ya want?


----------



## Phreaxer

turbo5upra said:


> Hola, if you need a hand lmk! Bowdown and I *do it in the garage* often.


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## turbo5upra

take it how you want to


----------



## Phreaxer

turbo5upra said:


> take it how you want to


oke: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## BowDown

In case you're wondering.. turbo5upra is the woman.


----------



## Phreaxer

Nope. I was trying not to wonder about any of it. And it would have been a lot better if you said Toyota5upra is A woman, not THE woman... lol


----------



## BowDown

Lol!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl

chefhow said:


> So Sheri, what is the bet?


 ALL I KNOW IS THAT BOWDOWN IS BUYING ME SUSHI


----------



## dogsbark26

Mmmm. Sushi.

Welcome


----------



## tintbox

Nice.


----------



## chefhow

Rustbucketgrl said:


> ALL I KNOW IS THAT BOWDOWN IS BUYING ME SUSHI


Once you mop the floor with him in Baltimore I know a few great sushi places in town where you can have him take you.


----------



## Tsunami sound

Welcome Sushi, nice to have ya!


----------



## turbo5upra

When the heck are you going to live up to your screen name and cook? 



chefhow said:


> Once you mop the floor with him in Baltimore I know a few great sushi places in town where you can have him take you.


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> Once you mop the floor with him in Baltimore I know a few great sushi places in town where you can have him take you.


:lol:

Dreaming.


----------



## chefhow

turbo5upra said:


> When the heck are you going to live up to your screen name and cook?


I cook everyday for you, you just don't see me.


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> I cook everyday for you, you just don't see me.


Do you make those mini-ravioli's in a can?


----------



## chefhow

Nope, those things are nasty


----------



## turbo5upra

chefhow said:


> Nope, those things are nasty



So is Bowdown... your point?


----------



## Rustbucketgrl

Children!


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> So is Bowdown... your point?


It's not my fault you like it ass to mouth.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> It's not my fault you like it ass to mouth.


Having met both of you I have to say that is just wrong, not like a little wrong but SO WRONG on so many levels its not even funny.


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> Having met both of you I have to say that is just wrong, not like a little wrong but SO WRONG on so many levels its not even funny.


:lol:


----------



## turbo5upra

way to go classless..... get me in trouble.... yer a dou$#@


----------



## chefhow

turbo5upra said:


> way to go classless..... get me in trouble.... yer a dou$#@


So its true? You and BowDown go ass to mouth? EWWWWWWWWW


----------



## turbo5upra

I gotta admit, I always thought something was up with Bowdown... but him having two wives made a little confused... now I guess I know its true, they are covers.

That time when I was coming down the ladder and he was "holding it for me" I was kinda confused why he would need to be so close to my back side usually people hold it from the side....

And that time @ band camp....


----------



## BowDown

Ha, step out of the closet Brian.


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Ha, step out of the closet Brian.



Step out of my way.... then maybe I can get out.


----------



## BowDown

:lol: nice. 

After reading this topic title.. does this mean if she somehow wins that she's going to eat sushi off me?


----------

